# smartwax concours wax



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, been thinking of getting a wax around the £40 - £50 area. I know the results will probably not differ from cheaper waxes, but I'm after something a bit 'special' if that makes sense - nice smell, nice to use, nicely presented etc, the main reasons for buying a more expensive wax IMO. although its not in a fancy bag or box, I've been looking at this:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Smartwax_Concours_Carnauba_Paste_Wax_1.html

anyone tried this, what's the durability and ease of use like?

TIA
kev


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not used it, but have looked at it before. Have you considered the dodo juice pro waxes? I can't wait to give mine a try, otherwise carbon or onyx are probably worth a look at too?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i would ask davekg or gordon they will have probaly used it at some point


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Looks very similar to RG55 in both carnauba content and packaging,if it isn't i would recommend it anyway.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> Hi guys, been thinking of getting a wax around the £40 - £50 area. I know the results will probably not differ from cheaper waxes, but I'm after something a bit 'special' if that makes sense - nice smell, nice to use, nicely presented etc, the main reasons for buying a more expensive wax IMO. although its not in a fancy bag or box, I've been looking at this:
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Smartwax_Concours_Carnauba_Paste_Wax_1.html
> 
> ...


My car is wearing this product right now :thumb:
Very easy on /off , as for smell, well when I applied it a few weeks ago on entering the garage, you could smell the product in the air.
Beading is super, washed the car today with just the power washer and a dose of TW high gloss shampoo and the dirt just eased off, had done a trip from Brum to Manchester on Friday evening and it had been raining there and part way back, leaves a nice classy shine that passers by turn there head to have a 2nd look 
I had pre wax cleansed using AS finishing glaze (which is not oily) before applying the product, prior to that the car was wearing Artemis wax seal for a few good months, will keep you updated on the durability usually I wash the car using AG pressure wash which is a high ph :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-kev-


[email protected] is selling valentines concours for £40 just now.Very easy on and easy off and great results too boot.I would def have a look at it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys, some food for thought there. the valentines one is another one that's tempted me for a while tbh, I'm after something that is a break from the norm so to speak - i know that the popular ones in this price range like dodo SN, onyx, titanium etc etc all get good reviews, however i want something a bit different hence looking at the smartwax


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Push it a little more towards titanium budget and migliore primo is fantastic kev :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

when i sold all my kit this was the only wax i kept :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Push it a little more towards titanium budget and migliore primo is fantastic kev :thumb:


the original blend caught my eye, but I've read that it's quite fussy in it's application - ie it doesn't cure as such, but stays oily no matter how long it's left for before buffing off?..
also, isn't primo the one that's shot up in price by about £20 recently?..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> the original blend caught my eye, but I've read that it's quite fussy in it's application - ie it doesn't cure as such, but stays oily no matter how long it's left for before buffing off?..


Yeah never truely dries as such. But the finish is amazing and sheets water in ana amzing way. Something about it feels special. Can sort you a little sample of primo out if you want :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Onyx Kev you know you want to. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> the original blend caught my eye, but I've read that it's quite fussy in it's application - ie it doesn't cure as such, but stays oily no matter how long it's left for before buffing off?..
> also, isn't primo the one that's shot up in price by about £20 recently?..


What waxes have you got at the mo Kev?
My R222 100% , RG42 Smartwax concourse give a different look compared to the budget waxes eg CG xxx, FK2685


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> What waxes have you got at the mo Kev?
> My R222 100% , RG42 Smartwax concourse give a different look compared to the budget waxes eg CG xxx, FK2685


FK #2685 and vic's collectors - sold my dodo panel pots a while ago


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Onyx Kev you know you want to. :thumb:


another one on the radar, as you know Alan but it doesn't quite 'do it' for me tbh


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you tried onyx then kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Have you tried onyx then kev?


nope, just doesn't say 'buy me' like smartwax and a few others are saying


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fair enough, I'm desperate to try some, might get the entry kit at some point but I'm after more zymol goodies for now. Something about glasur is very special indeed, the certificate sealed the deal for me. It's also lovely to use. How far you willing to stretch on this £50 budget?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Fair enough, I'm desperate to try some, might get the entry kit at some point but I'm after more zymol goodies for now. Something about glasur is very special indeed, the certificate sealed the deal for me. It's also lovely to use. How far you willing to stretch on this £50 budget?


depends what to  
seriously though, if it's special enough (IMO) I might go to around £70


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Might be of Help Kev.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123687&highlight=smartwax

Then again might not :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Might be of Help Kev.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123687&highlight=smartwax
> 
> Then again might not :lol:
> Gordon.


thanks Gordon, looks pretty good. what wax would you chose for between £40 - £60/£70? based on ease of use, and how 'special' it feels? I know Dave uses mainly collinite 476 and megs #16 now as the looks are no different, hence why I'm after something a bit special and different from the norm


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lusso Oro, RG55. Both nice waxes to work with and good value.
P21 or as Avanti has mentioned R222. Lovely summer waxes with a nice glazed look, but poor durability.

But for a lovely hand made and extra special feel Rubbish Boys Original. Not the easiest wax to work with. But it has this special unique feel as if it was made specially for you. As every pot differs.
Gordon.

ps the list could go on and on. :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

too much choice :lol:
have you used the valentines wax Gordon?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> too much choice :lol:
> have you used the valentines wax Gordon?


Got both and love both.
Nice and easy to apply and only on the panel 1 to 2 minutes before buffing off. Great in the winter months with good 3 to 4 month durability.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ill sell you a tub of my autosmart wax for £50 quid if your that eager kev last ages and a toddle to apply and wipe off:lol:

View attachment 11720


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

chrisc said:


> ill sell you a tub of my autosmart wax for £50 quid if your that eager kev last ages and a toddle to apply and wipe off:lol:


Conman. :lol:

You can get it for a lot less than that. :thumb:

J/K Chris.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i didnt pay that much for both tubs and the megs16:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

on a serious note though kev ive spent 60 odd quid on waxes before and not seen much difference between the autosmart wax then theres the megs16 which i find best out of all i have used for what its actually intended for.megs16 for winter and the rest for the summer


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Avanti said:


> My car is wearing this product right now :thumb:
> Very easy on /off , as for smell, well when I applied it a few weeks ago on entering the garage, you could smell the product in the air.
> Beading is super, washed the car today with just the power washer and a dose of TW high gloss shampoo and the dirt just eased off, had done a trip from Brum to Manchester on Friday evening and it had been raining there and part way back, leaves a nice classy shine that passers by turn there head to have a 2nd look
> I had pre wax cleansed using AS finishing glaze (which is not oily) before applying the product, prior to that the car was wearing Artemis wax seal for a few good months, will keep you updated on the durability usually I wash the car using AG pressure wash which is a high ph :thumb:


I'd agree with Avanti Very easy to use and I get a sour milk type smell from mine , I've used it on my car and a Hyundai coupe I've only given my car one top up since last November and nothing to the Hyundai as a experiment both cars are still sheeting well about 5 months on .

I bought mine direct from smartwax and got free shipping which was nice and brought it into the same price as AG HD which I dont think is as durable as SW Concours and looks great on light colors such as white it gives a nice glossy finish, the only other wax I've found just as good as it in the price range is Rubbish Boy's Original Edition @ £ 39.95 the more I think about it Rubbish Boy's Original Edition IMO is better value for money but is a tiny bit harder to use being a harder wax

A beading pic of SW Concours


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GS300 said:


> I'd agree with Avanti Very easy to use and* I get a sour milk type smell from mine ,* I've used it on my car and a Hyundai coupe I've only given my car one top up since last November and nothing to the Hyundai as a experiment both cars are still sheeting well about 5 months on .
> 
> I bought mine direct from smartwax and got free shipping which was nice and brought it into the same price as AG HD which I dont think is as durable as SW Concours and looks great on light colors such as white it gives a nice glossy finish, the only other wax I've found just as good as it in the price range is Rubbish Boy's Original Edition @ £ 39.95 the more I think about it Rubbish Boy's Original Edition IMO is better value for money but is a tiny bit harder to use being a harder wax


Mine has a slight strawberry smell to it, certainly pleasant :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you should go for valentines Kev. One of my fav waxes due to the no fuss application, quick curing times and awesome beading. 

Also great value if you get them from the right place!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> on a serious note though kev ive spent 60 odd quid on waxes before and not seen much difference between the autosmart wax then theres the megs16 which i find best out of all i have used for what its actually intended for.megs16 for winter and the rest for the summer


appreciate that chris - i know there won't be anything in it looks wise...
just want something that 'feels' nice to use/own


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I think you should go for valentines Kev. One of my fav waxes due to the no fuss application, quick curing times and awesome beading.
> 
> Also great value if you get them from the right place!


what does valentines concours smell like? btw, ive just seen the price difference for the same kit from valentines direct and Mark @ autobrite - :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought I'd share this with ya kev










Can you tell I'm bored this evening?! Will whack it in the post tomorrow :thumb: it's VERY special


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Thought I'd share this with ya kev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks James :thumb: might be going for the valentines for now and maybe something a bit more expensive later on 
valentines are selling the concours kit for more than the primo goes for..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah see what you think of it first, it's application is totally different to other waxes and you should give it a try. I was tempted with the valentines when it was on offer at half price, can't remember why I didn't go for it now. think I missed that offer, didn't realise mark stocked it


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I don't know if you've ever considered RBJE?

I submitted a thread this afternoon including this for swaps, it's not appeared yet, but you could get a very good wax for nowt.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah see what you think of it first, it's application is totally different to other waxes and you should give it a try. I was tempted with the valentines when it was on offer at half price, can't remember why I didn't go for it now. think I missed that offer, didn't realise mark stocked it


Mark does the full kit - wax, applicator, cloth etc for £40 iirc. valentines direct its more than double that. no wonder autobrite are currently OOS


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Mark does the full kit - wax, applicator, cloth etc for £40 iirc. valentines direct its more than double that. no wonder autobrite are currently OOS


But they were doing it half price for the full kit not long ago. In fact everything was half price on their website with a discount code iirc. It's supposed to be a lovely wax


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I don't know if you've ever considered RBJE?
> 
> I submitted a thread this afternoon including this for swaps, it's not appeared yet, but you could get a very good wax for nowt.


does'nt appear to be up yet, will keep an eye out for it  
ive looked at the orginal RB wax but not the JE one tbh..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> But they were doing it half price for the full kit not long ago. In fact everything was half price on their website with a discount code iirc. It's supposed to be a lovely wax


ah, i see - need to do it half price again me thinks


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i can get half price from valentines if u need some


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what does valentines concours smell like?


Vanilla


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

you want a sample Kev ?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what does valentines concours smell like? btw, ive just seen the price difference for the same kit from valentines direct and Mark @ autobrite - :doublesho


thats one of the reason i bought it buddy, and why i recommended it.You get a 250ml tub, brush and 2 Mf's :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I rate it very highly and definately punches above is price range, leaves a stunning finish and lasted 3 months + on the wifes bonnet.

Initial review I did- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123687

Your more than welcome to try some Kev if your passing this way.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

sent it out today mate :thumb:


----------

